# Aching Leg during 2WW



## Shellosh (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi I'm really hoping someone can give me some kind of reassurance about this as it's driving me mad with worry, amongst other things.

I have got really bad aching legs, well actually just my left leg at the moment. The thing is I have had this exact thing on my previous 2 Fresh Cycles and FET, usually around day 9 I get bad aching legs and my breasts go down, I have only every got BFNs. Is this a sign that it hasn't worked yet again for me?

Has anyone else had this and has gone on to get a BFP.

It's really worrying me, I'm too scared to be optomistic about this cycle as i'm experiencing all the same symptoms as my previous failures, despite this time have 2 x blasts put back!!!!1

Please help me.

Shellosh xxxxxxxxx

moved to 2ww


----------



## fingerscrossed2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Shellosh, please try to keep ur chin up   all cycles can be different or the same and this still has no bearing on the out come. Just look after yourself and try to take it easy, i'm here if you need a chat....will probably be on line all night as i'm totally obsessed     and remember you are PUPO   

Sending you lots of       and   

Luv F xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I have not heard of pain in the leg before hun but like F said - every cycle is different.  Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Prinny (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Hun,

I feel like people will read my responses and say 'oh my god, it's her again - she's had everything ', but just wanted to let you know I had achey legs too, one was worse than the other (almost convinced myself I had a DVT!! ) anyway I got   this week - just keeping our fingers crossed everything goes ok   .

Anyway hope this puts your mind at rest a little  

Take care and Good Luck!
A xx


----------



## Shellosh (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies girls, I really didn't think anyone had replied to my post.  

Prinny, I was just reading your posts, the days leading up to your BFP, many congratulations.  I'm so relieved you said you've had pains in the legs too and you've got a BFP.  I noticed getting these during my first TX, then on my FET it came back, then on my 2nd TX back again and yet again my 3rd it's reared it's ugly head again.  What's it all about?  It starts off in one leg then swaps over to the next.  Wierd!!!!!!!

Bebee and Figerscrossed, thanks so much for taking the time to reply.  

Shellosh x


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

ME TOO............. I had achy legs, like a dull ache type pain !!!!) on our last cycle and that was our one and only BFP and our georgous twin boys are now almost 16 months old     .... GOOD LUCK

City Chic x


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Ooooo i have had achy legs, sat was realy bad, that tried achy feeling where you want to stretch them alot.

As temp went up and  ov pains on day 9 i think I ov early so i could be   6 days in to pg
Had little sharp paind in tummy sun.

fingers crossed its a good sign

Bex


----------

